
How We Killed Expertise (And why we need it back.) (2017) - Tomte
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/05/how-we-killed-expertise-215531
======
gumby
This is a rant but still worth the read. It's about a general distain for
expertise, not just, say, in the government.

FWIW this is also why I oppose term limits for politicians+: the officeholders
aren't around long enough to build up expertise in how their job works (i.e.
legislative chamber, A-G etc), making lobbyists more powerful.

+: I would make an exception for executional jobs that are supposed to set an
agenda, such as US president or corporate CEO

